# fx5 and maxijet 1200



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

ok i have an fx5 with an outflow modded to a single, and my maxijet with the sure flow mod on either side of the tank. i was just wondering if it would be better to have them on the same side of the tank pointing the same direction? i mean it is fine right now but i was just wondering if the other way might have better circulation?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Why don't you create a circular pattern and have the FX5 on one end and then the maxijet on the other end enhancing that flow?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

thats the way it is, it kind of crosses at one point because my outflow cant really go any farther in.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

powerhead and fx5 pick up should be on the same end of the tank.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

It really depends on what you're keeping and the size/shape of the tank. You basically have 3 options for constant running:

1. Both on same side in same direction - unidirectional flow like a fast flowing river that may reflect back underneath if the tank is short and tall enough.

2. One on back left, the other on front right side - creates a vortex whirlpool-like flow (also known as a Gyre). This is great for keeping detritus suspended so it can be filtered out. More swimming variety usually than option 1 since you've got flow in two distinct directions.

3. One on each back corner facing towards the front middle - creates a lot of random flow. Probably better for fish more accustomed to calmer waters, but can lead to some wasted flow as much the momentum created by each pump is cancelled out by the other.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks for the advice guys.


----------

